# The AGLA Charity Bass Tournament at Marina Village in Freeport, FL



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

The AGLA Charity Bass Tournament in memory of Bob Zdenek and supporting the Emerald Coast Children's Advocacy Center
http://aglabass2011.eventbrite.com/

*Aug 6, 2011 at Marina Village in Freeport, FL.*

*Time: First Light- 3 p.m.*

*Entry fee is $110 per boat. Limit 2 Anglers per boat.*

*$3,000 guaranteed first place, payback one place for every seven boats.*

A mandatory pre-tournament meeting will be held Friday, August 5 at 7:00PM at Marina Village Marina. Marina Village Marina is located in Freeport 2.2 miles off of Hwy 20 on 83A.

At least one fisherman from each entry must be present at Friday's pre-tournament meeting.

Event will include food, commercial vendors, an arts and crafts festival, possible car and gun show, live entertainment throughout the day, demonstration rides for fishermen on Friday evening and for the general public on Saturday provided by Skeeter Boats and Yamaha, door prizes, raffles for various products and free admission for public. Event will be emceed by local television and radio personalities with full time live radio coverage by WTKE 100.3 FM throughout the day.

NOTE: Marina at Marina Village carries nothing but ethanol free gasoline.

Sponsorship Information Available at: www.sportstalktheticket.com

Event and Charity Information Available at: www.eccac.org or www.facebook.com/eccac

For information Quality of Life...Insurance visit: www.agla.com or www.facebook.com/AGLAinsurance

Launch order will be in order of registration.


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

Less than two weeks away.

Weigh-in to be broadcasted live by The Ticket Sports Network 100.3 FM.
http://www.sportstalktheticket.com/


----------

